

The Legal Rationale for Killing an Enemy Hacker - r721
http://jeffreycarr.blogspot.com/2015/09/the-legal-rationale-for-killing-enemy.html

======
PaulHoule
People involved with hacking die mysteriously in Europe all the time, like the
British guy who made the first Java decompiler and got hit by a car or the
German Student who committed "suicide" just after he thwarted the goals of
major European electronic conglomerates by writing a paper about how you can
unpot a smart card with nitric acid then look at the chip with an electron or
scanning microscope, attach probes and otherwise get any secrets the device
has in it.

